

Beverages through a lens - yread
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/art/features/beverages-through-a-lens-2071667.html

======
user24
The article provides no insight beyond the title whatsoever. What are we
looking at here? What do the colours mean? What do the shapes mean? Why is
this interesting beyond "ooh pretty"?

